# Attic fan vibration



## ptedone (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and I'm hoping to get some help. I have a ventilation fan installed in my attic at one gable vent. It's the standard Home Depot type fan for reducing excess heat in the attic and it works on a thermostat which I have set at 100. It is screwed into a plywood frame which is attached to the 2x4s around the gable vent.

The problem is that when the fan is running, the vibration is annoying. What is the best way to reduce the vibration?? Should I just put some rubber washers between the fan and its plywood frame?? Are there other ways to reduce the vibration>> Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hippie (Nov 19, 2006)

The washers were my first thought as well... Is this a new install? if so, I'd return it as the fan sounds to be very out of balance in order to be that noticable. My other question is how far are the studs from the fan, and is the vibration from the plywood flexing? though that would seem unlikely...

Good Luck


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Is this an older fan?

If so, the bearing may be worn and the fan should be replaced.


----------



## pmaru77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*loosen your mounts to see if that helps...*

...and/or it could be a piece of crap fan .....cheap piece of sh*t.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

ptedone said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and I'm hoping to get some help. I have a ventilation fan installed in my attic at one gable vent. It's the standard Home Depot type fan for reducing excess heat in the attic and it works on a thermostat which I have set at 100. It is screwed into a plywood frame which is attached to the 2x4s around the gable vent.
> 
> The problem is that when the fan is running, the vibration is annoying. What is the best way to reduce the vibration?? Should I just put some rubber washers between the fan and its plywood frame?? Are there other ways to reduce the vibration>> Thanks for your help.


The rubber washers will help for sure, but unless you use true isolation mounts , it will not go away completely. Check the blades to see if one is bent, they are not very thick and kink pretty easy if hit or dropped during installation. I think most of your problem though is summed up in your own description "standard Home Depot",meaning the cheapest piece of crap their buyers could locate from any manufacturer.If you can live with the vibration for just one summer, the problem will go away, because the motor will be burnt out, then you can install a better fan. :yes:


----------



## sjrhome (Nov 29, 2006)

i had the same problem in my last house. I never found a fix and just lived with it until I sold the house.


----------

